# LEDs any good for clones, and seedlings?



## Alpha492 (Oct 4, 2011)

Before you flame, yes I did cool and forum search it. There is alot of discussion about whether or not they are good for adult grow plant cycles however there is little to none about young plant growth. I am happy with MH, and HPS for my adult plants, and don't intent on switching. However LEDs seem to be an interesting prospect for young plant growth. The problem I have with flourescents is that when you upgrade, your old reflectors are pretty much useless to you. Maybe if your really big on using all available resources you can stick them some random place you don't really need them. The advantage I see in some of the LED systems in the box panel design. If later I wan't to add more lights I just put another panel next to the one I already have. 

Anyway I have a T5 single bulb fixture I have been using for clones, and its become prety clear its just not cutting it anymore. I could get a bigger flourescent, or switch to LED, but like I said no real discussion on how effective they are.



Anyone try it have any advice?


----------



## cacamal (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking they would be good for clones. what size unit you thinking about getting?


----------



## 303 (Oct 4, 2011)

Alpha492 said:


> Before you flame, yes I did cool and forum search it. There is alot of discussion about whether or not they are good for adult grow plant cycles however there is little to none about young plant growth. I am happy with MH, and HPS for my adult plants, and don't intent on switching. However LEDs seem to be an interesting prospect for young plant growth. The problem I have with flourescents is that when you upgrade, your old reflectors are pretty much useless to you. Maybe if your really big on using all available resources you can stick them some random place you don't really need them. The advantage I see in some of the LED systems in the box panel design. If later I wan't to add more lights I just put another panel next to the one I already have.
> 
> Anyway I have a T5 single bulb fixture I have been using for clones, and its become prety clear its just not cutting it anymore. I could get a bigger flourescent, or switch to LED, but like I said no real discussion on how effective they are.
> 
> ...


 You gotta look at the price. LED's are going to cost you. A 4ft T5 with a 4 bulb config is plenty. It what I have over my ez cloner 120. I can't chime in on LEDs other than my opinion is they're a over expensive hype that haven't been around long enough and I have yet to see any kind of impressive result from them. KISS


----------



## cacamal (Oct 4, 2011)

Well true they are more expensive...at first. They consume less energy, dont have to replace bulbs as much, and T5s arent exactly cheap either. I do not think they are good for budding but for clones I like your idea of adding, box leds, as you want too. If you go for it please keep in touch with your results!


----------



## 303 (Oct 4, 2011)

cacamal said:


> Well true they are more expensive...at first. They consume less energy, dont have to replace bulbs as much, and T5s arent exactly cheap either. I do not think they are good for budding but for clones I like your idea of adding, box leds, as you want too. If you go for it please keep in touch with your results!


My T5 bulbs have been on for 3 years. I have backups, but until they go I won't change them, they're not a high intensity bulb, no need for changing every 10,000 hours like you would a HPS. And come on the energy from a T5? Can't be anymore if not less than a LED, depending on which one we're talking about..... T5 4 ft 4 bulb only $138 at my local hydro shop. What's that LED going to cost you? T5's without question work for your clones, I couldn't stand that crazy color the LED's put off, I'd be running into shit everytime I came into the room.


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Oct 4, 2011)

Seen KEssil lights?

I wouldnt buy a UFO or XTREME LED panel, but these look like they might be decent.
Kinda pricy upfront, but i dont think they use a lot of electricity
http://www.afgrowsupply.com/kessil-h150-led-lights-blue/


----------



## Alpha492 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was thinking of starting off with something real cheap, just to see if they even really work.
http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-2501MX-Square-Light/dp/B001MVWYZA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317762944&sr=8-1


Logically if a PoS fluorescent shop light will work with some tubes designed for a warehouse then a cheap LED should do just as well right?

If not, well I guess I'm out 27 dollars! If so I'll buy another panel!


----------



## urgod (Oct 4, 2011)

i used growpanel 45 for clones. IMO best results without easycloner. 7 day root in cubes in trays with a single 45W LED above.


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 4, 2011)

don't l.e.d.s put off less heat also?


----------



## Dennis Rodman (Oct 4, 2011)

Alpha492 said:


> I was thinking of starting off with something real cheap, just to see if they even really work.
> http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-2501MX-Square-Light/dp/B001MVWYZA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317762944&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> ...


you get what you pay for. those are probably 1w LED diodes. same ones in the UFO panels


and jaydub, yes they put off less heat than hid light


----------



## langford77 (Oct 4, 2011)

a 4ft t5 has worked great for me on clones and young adults... I have used the box panel led's before. the only difference i see is that it seems that they grow at a slower rate using the led's instead of the t5.. but, everyone's opinion is different.. just sayin...


----------



## virulient (Oct 4, 2011)

Dennis Rodman said:


> you get what you pay for. those are probably 1w LED diodes. same ones in the UFO panels
> 
> 
> and jaydub, yes they put off less heat than hid light


225 diodes on 13.8 watts. They put out more like .06 watts each diode. I know clones don't need much light, this might work, I dunno. I wouldn't be surprised if it worked and I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't work. On the other hand, I KNOW the t5 panel works great. Don't fix something that isn't broke.


----------



## Alpha492 (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright placed an order for Hydroponic Lamp 225 LED Grow light Panel Red Blue 110 V. As soon as I get it set up I will be posting a comparative journal on the effectiveness of LEDs when used for seedlings.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JayDubb39963 (Oct 5, 2011)

virulient said:


> 225 diodes on 13.8 watts. They put out more like .06 watts each diode. I know clones don't need much light, this might work, I dunno. I wouldn't be surprised if it worked and I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't work. On the other hand, I KNOW the t5 panel works great. Don't fix something that isn't broke.


Yeah I was doing some research, I heard that u need at least a two or three watt diode to get good reseults, I also I heard u need blue red and ornge spectrum, does this sound right?


----------



## eurasianfarmer (Jun 27, 2013)

Errrr.. Bump?


----------



## Saint Skinny (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm getting a 600w apollo LED along with a 135w UFO type of the same brand, Pick it up today!!! Im excited, if nothing else I'll be payihg 50 buck to get my purple fix... I like purple... dont judge me monkey


----------



## Saint Skinny (Oct 4, 2016)

Alpha492 said:


> I was thinking of starting off with something real cheap, just to see if they even really work.
> http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-2501MX-Square-Light/dp/B001MVWYZA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317762944&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> ...


not sure if you'r a Skunk reader but I was reading an article by The Rev putting a cheap LED side by side with a KIND LED, you could see the difference plain as day. same spectrum, same wattage, but the cheaper light did NOT make that Cinderella happy, it was around half the size of the other and the flowers were real whispy


----------



## Final Phase (Oct 4, 2016)

Alpha492 said:


> I was thinking of starting off with something real cheap, just to see if they even really work.
> http://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-2501MX-Square-Light/dp/B001MVWYZA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317762944&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> ...


Three years ago I got 4 of those and found them to be a waste of time, space, and money... This time around I'm running 5K of HPS in a space of about 8X25. To help boost the space I bought two of these - - - Growstar 600w LED Grow Light Full Spectrum for Hydroponic Indoor Veg and Flower Greenhouse Plant Growing 9 Band from Amazon at $159 a piece. They run very nicely, but I believe it only puts out 600w when running both of the VEG and BLOOM lights at the same time - Otherwise it appears to only put out 300w when only using the VEG or BLOOM switch by itself. The thing that sucks about these lights is no information comes with the light - No manual...


----------



## Blue Budz (Oct 5, 2016)

Morsen
Morsen 1200W Led Grow Light Full Spectrum Panel Lamp 200X6W Led Chip for Hydroponics Indoor Medical Plants Veg Flower Bloom



$ 189 99 $259.99 Save $70.00 (27%)
FREE Shipping from Amazon.
Used it for ALL stages including clones. I have had great results for the price. Need 2 for a 4" x 4' tent and only one for clones and seedlings. Hope this helps you!


----------

